# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  Trip to Teo Aquatic plant farm

## Simon

After many years of absence, together with retired Moderator, David and Celticfish. We went for an outing to the farm, looking for plants for David's new tank.

For those who don't know about them.
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...(Teo%E2%80%99s)
Teo's farm was one of our favorite haunt for plants, they do import/export and welcome walk-in visitors. They have many plant selection, both in either emerse or submerse form. We have learnt over the many years of visits, how the emerse form of the various aquatic plants looked like.

Teo have offered in many ways his hospitality and generosity on our every visit Hence, we helped in the setting up of a 8 footer planted tank. That was eons ago. But I'm proud to announce that the tanks are still there, lack abit of maintenance. 

here are some of the photos





According to Teo, this Echindorous is something new.


The many tanks of submerse stemmed plants.


Nothing beats having natural light.


Blyxia Japonica lawn


His anubias collection

----------


## Simon

4ft 


8ft


6ft


a new Echindorous that resemble the Vallisneria


Hygrophila corymbosa


Hygrophila polysperma and Rotala rotundifolia


flowering frog bit

----------


## David Moses Heng

Nice place. Went there recently too to get drift wood and anubias.  :Smile:

----------


## Naraki

Very nice 8 ft. Thanks for sharing. Got new place to search for plants liao

----------


## felix_fx2

never knew frogbit can flower.... next time "jio" me too...

----------


## David Moses Heng

> never knew frogbit can flower.... next time "jio" me too...


we can go together if you want.  :Smile:

----------


## felix_fx2

the next one yea: ) just pop me a call/sms

----------


## David

Thanks Simon....for putting these pictures up and getting up early in the freaking morning for me to drag your butt there....LOL!!! Seeing Mr Teo and the 10footer really brings back a lot of memories for me.....Thanks for the sending the picture of the old 'gang' to me of which I treasure so dearly..... :Very Happy: 



I think DEA and Sherchoo is missing?.....LOL!!!

----------


## barmby

Solid!!! bravo bravo

----------


## marle

after 10 years in the hobby, cant believe i haven't been there!  :Exasperated:

----------


## greenie

The boss so humble and helpful it rubs off to his workers. It's been a while for me too but still remember how to go there. 

Maybe I'll visit there soon and recommend him to grow Bucephalandra since it's the in-thing now. He'll listen to such things because it helps his business and in way us too.

That was how, back then, we hobbyist tips him off on the latest trend in the hobby. Call it spoiling the market if yoou want but it's good for hobbyist and probably nature as we refrain from harvesting everything from the wild.

----------


## cyanto

Hi, is this place still open or worth going to see? Just saw a blog that says something about it getting 'taken over' by the government?? https://aquariumdude.wordpress.com/2014/12/17/teo-aquatic-plant-farm/

----------


## barmby

Why not give them a call?

Very nostalgic.

Please update after visit : )

----------


## Salphur

Hi, i have been to Teo's farm 2 weeks ago. Unfortunately, it is no longer growing/exporting plants since a few years back. The farm looks pretty much unkept and apart from some lilies, hydrilla and some nanas... it seems like we have lost another scapers' paradise.

----------


## barmby

Thanks for the note. What are they doing mainly now? I hope everyone is fine

----------


## earthworm

Is the farm still around? Went there last week but couldn't find the farm

----------


## barmby

Unlikely not. I went there 2 months ago. I cannot find it. Anyone to shed some light?

----------


## Shadow

They close down sometime ago, can't remember when

----------


## earthworm

Oh so means now left Pasir Ris farm is the only 1 that sell plants?

----------


## shoelevy

> Oh so means now left Pasir Ris farm is the only 1 that sell plants?


I know OFS has small collection of plants
and i vaguely remember reading somewhere that Irwarna has begun selling freshwater stuffs too (haven't been there myself to confirm this)

----------


## jefffarmer

Awesome trip! Did you have photo of the plants you got?
____________________________________________
Towing Arlington VA

----------


## Cardinal Tetra

Wow I had actually forgotten that I was there when they were setting up the 8ft tank until I saw this thread... time really does fly!

----------


## benetay

Went pass a few times to get stuff in LCK but didn't go in, next time when i swing by i will make it a point to go in and take a look.

----------

